
A 40-person startup just bought a 1,100-person company, because 2016 - madhavcp
http://mashable.com/2016/05/04/bowers-wilkins-sells-to-tiny-startup/
======
a_small_island
"EVA Automation joins forces with Bowers & Wilkins"

Eva will take the name of Bowers & Wilkins. CEO of Bowers will be CEO of new
company. CEO of Eva (former CFO of Youtube, Facebook, and Khosla Partner) will
be Chairman.

[https://evaautomation.com/](https://evaautomation.com/)

